# Nissan Leaf Service Bulletin: 5,300 EVs to Get Fix for Software Glitch



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has announced a 'service campaign' for all 5,300 of its Leaf electric cars to fix a software glitch that has been reported to prevent the car from starting. In total roughly 500 vehicles in the U.S. are affected by the service bulletin – which isn't technically a recall because it's not safety related.

Nissan will reprogram the control module after looking into customer complaints that the car wouldn't start on occasion.

While a blow to the initial roll-out of the first mass-produced EV, on a positive note the Leaf does make it easy to notify owners of the issue, with Nissan sending a message through the car's onboard telematics system advising them to visit their Nissan dealer for a fix.

More: *Nissan Leaf Service Bulletin: 5,300 EVs to Get Fix for Software Glitch* on AutoGuide.com


----------

